

Ask HN: Marketer? Seeking Marketer? (April 2014) - rogueleaderr

Tired of building potentially viable, potentially revenue-generating hackathon projects only to abandon them because of other priorities?<p>I am!<p>I have a couple of projects I&#x27;d like to hand off a skilled marketer so that I can watch my projects turn into something real without putting in the time that normally requires.<p>So let&#x27;s see if we can start a new tradition where all HN&#x27;s &quot;non-technical co-founders&quot; in waiting can get a chance to prove themselves and make some scratch.<p>If you&#x27;ve got a project you need a marketer for, post a description here. If you&#x27;re a marketer looking for a project, post a brief summary of your qualifications and what type of project you&#x27;d be interested in.<p>I&#x27;ll start.<p>Seeking marketer for:<p>1. Turning my hackathon project ExtraExtra into a business. ExtraExtra does split testing for blog headlines, tweets, status updates, or any other short piece of text. System already is built and working. Just needs someone to launch and promote it.<p>2. My podcast series (the A* interviews) where I interview some of the world&#x27;s best programmers to find what makes them tick and what everyone else can learn from them. Needs someone more channels to reach potential listeners.<p>Note: Not an April fools joke.
======
ASquare
Just a suggestion: Cross post this on growthhackers.com The entire community
is focused on marketing & a boatload of really good marketers hang out there.

I suspect you may get more (additional) traction there.

~~~
rogueleaderr
Good idea! Just crossposted...let's see how it works.

~~~
ASquare
Super!

I have seen that there is more activity during regular works hours (pacific
time) - so I wouldn't necessarily be surprised if you posted it around now and
it didn't get any play. It may mean a re-post at a "better" time.

Cheers!

------
grimtrigger
Great idea.

SEEKING for gems in the jungle:
[http://gemsinthejungle.com/](http://gemsinthejungle.com/)

To be honest, I'm not sure if there's actually a path forward here. But I'd
love to team up with a marketer if there's any that sees potential in the
idea.

------
sharemywin
www.doorhangermarketplace.com/jobs.html

